# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > شكاوي حول التاجرات >  رجاءا ساعدوني

## الرفيعة

هل كل وحده تفتح المنتدى من الهاتف تطلع لها عشرات الإعلانات تحجب الصفحات؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

رقم شركه هوت لاين او راك اكسبريس 
ازاى اسلم بضاعه من الباب للباب 
شركات الشحن الداخلى 
رجاءا ساعدوني 
بيع أغراض غسل الميت 
For Sale Brand New Apple iPhone 7 32GB 7... 
تحذير من التاجرة قمرالزمن 
تم بحمد الله افتتاح قسم شكاوي حول التاجرات

----------


## الملكة ديهيا

هيييييه ... انا بعد 
حتى مالي خلق ادخل المنتدى .... اووووووفر

----------


## حياة العرب2020

معكم حق الاعلانات بتزعج كتير

----------


## برستيج إماراتية

اختي انزلي تحت واستخدمي نسخة سطح المكتب احسن لج وما تطلع اعلانات صدقيني بتفتكين

----------


## Umshamma1

نفس المشكله

----------

